# Natural tick repellent?



## Rob (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm having a huge issue with dear ticks this season in NY. I've been plucking these little bastards off me. Anyone know a good surefire way to keep them away? Avoiding tall brush is not an option!


----------



## Boneless (Oct 25, 2014)

I don't know anything about keeping them away, but you can pretty easily get them off by putting methylated spirits on them.


----------



## Stella Lum (Oct 25, 2014)

Rob said:


> I'm having a huge issue with dear ticks this season in NY. I've been plucking these little bastards off me. Anyone know a good surefire way to keep them away? Avoiding tall brush is not an option!


I think your best bet is bug spray, tall socks, and pants that cover your legs well.


----------



## Rob (Oct 25, 2014)

Last I had gone out, I had my chef pants with high socks cuffing them down under a pair of my dickies. My thermal sucked down and a hoodie over and I still had ticks. There's a ton of deer trails near my shelter and surrounded in taller brush and those thorny pear trees. I really don't want to break down and buy bug spray but I guess if that's the final resort. I've heard eating plantains might help, or drinking vinegar daily. I just can't deal with plucking them constantly.


----------



## Stella Lum (Oct 25, 2014)

Rob said:


> Last I had gone out, I had my chef pants with high socks cuffing them down under a pair of my dickies. My thermal sucked down and a hoodie over and I still had ticks. There's a ton of deer trails near my shelter and surrounded in taller brush and those thorny pear trees. I really don't want to break down and buy bug spray but I guess if that's the final resort. I've heard eating plantains might help, or drinking vinegar daily. I just can't deal with plucking them constantly.


You could try vinegar but I would just suggest bug spray. You don't wanna risk lyme disease or some shit yknow?


----------



## Rob (Oct 25, 2014)

Yeah, I will likely just try the sprays. I'm only here in NY until winter breaks or an opportunity to scidaddle arises.


----------



## Stella Lum (Oct 25, 2014)

Rob said:


> Yeah, I will likely just try the sprays. I'm only here in NY until winter breaks or an opportunity to scidaddle arises.


I've been in Maine all my life so dealing with ticks is like some sort of yearly ritual lol


----------



## Rob (Oct 25, 2014)

Hah, yeah I hear ya. Pretty fuckin' brutal this year compared to recents. I've lived in the catskills for a long time now, but it's more the element of this swamp-ish area that brings 'em out. t


----------



## Stella Lum (Oct 25, 2014)

Rob said:


> Hah, yeah I hear ya. Pretty fuckin' brutal this year compared to recents. I've lived in the catskills for a long time now, but it's more the element of this swamp-ish area that brings 'em out. t


Hm, I haven't really noticed them this year compared to last year and a couple years before. When it got really bad it was on the news and shit but I haven't heard anything about it being really bad this year, up here that is.


----------



## Boneless (Oct 26, 2014)

Rob said:


> Hah, yeah I hear ya. Pretty fuckin' brutal this year compared to recents. I've lived in the catskills for a long time now, but it's more the element of this swamp-ish area that brings 'em out. t


At least the ticks there won't kill you


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Oct 31, 2014)

If you do get lyme disease eat a lot of garlic. I've caught it before and its painful.


----------



## PeripateticPrice (Nov 1, 2014)

Tea Tree Oil! If you can get your hands on it, it works great. 

*Tick Repellent*

A tick repellent can be made for both animals and humans using tea tree oil as an active ingredient. Start with a 2:1 mixture of your favorite base oil, such as almond or jojoaba, and water. Combine this into a spray bottle with 2 oz. of tea tree oil. For best results, use a glass bottle. Oils such as tea tree oil react with plastic and may cause dangerous chemicals to leech into your repellent. Before each use, shake the bottle vigorously to thoroughly mix the oils. When applying to pets, rub the repellent under their fur so that it reaches their skin.

*Tick Shampoo*

While tick shampoo can be used for humans, it is typically an application reserved for pets. For every 2 oz. of your favorite pet shampoo, add 6 to 10 drops of tea tree essential oil. Thoroughly wash your pet's fur using this shampoo, paying special attention to hard-to-reach areas, such as under the tail, in their armpits and between their toes. Let the shampoo sit for about 10 minutes, or as long as you can get your furry friend to stand still. Then, thoroughly rinse the shampoo from its hair. Repeat once a day until you don't see anymore ticks.



Read more : http://www.ehow.com/info_8393448_tea-tree-oil-tick-repellent.html

Read more : http://www.ehow.com/info_8393448_tea-tree-oil-tick-repellent.html


----------



## zapporra (Mar 15, 2015)

Hey, folks! I've been doing a lot of research on essential oils lately and came across some info that might be helpful for folks who like to spend a lot of time outdoors, particularly in areas where a lot of ticks are found.

Supposedly ( I write as I have yet to test this), rose geranium oil is very good to use for repelling fleas, ticks and things of that nature.

Can anyone confirm this or share their experiences with using it?


----------



## Mikael Runefoot (Apr 14, 2015)

http://ticks.littlethings.com/powas...rce=ISM&utm_medium=Facebook&utm_campaign=misc


----------



## Mikael Runefoot (Apr 14, 2015)

Some nasty shit right there.


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Apr 14, 2015)

Have you tried oregano oil? The little fuckers hate the stuff. The "downside" is that you'll walk around smelling like a pizza, which will inevitably make you hungry.


----------



## AlwaysLost (May 10, 2017)

Pocket Viking said:


> Have you tried oregano oil? The little fuckers hate the stuff. The "downside" is that you'll walk around smelling like a pizza, which will inevitably make you hungry.



Thanks man I'm going to add that to my Tee Tree and eucalyptus oils. The tee tree oil did a pretty good job on Skeeter's. Only got em on my hands from holding my bivvy open.


----------



## PatchTwist (May 10, 2017)

Essential oils are great. 
Vics Vapor Rub works okay, as well. It won't keep 100% of them off, but it keeps the majority at bay. Same for mosquitoes.


----------



## DrewSTNY (May 11, 2017)

There's a product called "Bye-Bye Blackfly" that is supposed to work on ticks and it's made in the Adirondacks, Vermontville to be exact.

If you want to roll your own, it has cedarwood, lemongrass, peppermint, clove, citronella for the repellent. The carrier is veggie oil and beeswax.

There is also a spray for animals made with the same ingredients available at tractor supply that local hunters use on their clothes.

I've had the local guide and several NYDEC officers recommend both highly. They use them regularly because they don't want to have to deal with DEET.

EDIT: I just realized that these ingredients are exactly the same as in the DIY Insect Repellent thread that @AlmostAlwaysLost resurrected.


----------

